# Dynamische Objektnamen / Variablen als Objektnamen verwenden



## Dieter1981 (24. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich erstelle zur Zeit ein kleines 2-Klassen-Projekt. 
Nehmen wir mal an, in der "Nebenklasse" sind diverse Eigenschaften eines Mitglieds in Attributen gespeichert - diese können auch in Methoden weiterverarbeitet werden.
In der "Startklasse" kann ich jetzt mit 
	
	
	
	





```
Nebenklasse mitglied1 = new Nebenklasse(...);
```
 ein neues Objekt erstellen, welches dann ein Mitglied repräsentiert.
Nach dem Aufrufen der Anwendung möchte ich jedoch noch weitere Mitglieder eingeben können. Soll heißen, ich möchte nachträglich neue Objekte erstellen. Das obenstehende "mitglied1" muss also irgendwie variabel werden. Am besten wäre ein objektname à la m1, m2, m3 usw. - sprich ein fester Buchstabe und dann ein durchlaufender Zähler.

Diese Variable lässt sich ja auch relativ leicht erstellen, bspw:

```
for(int i = 0; i < x; i++)
{
   String var = "m"+i;

    Nebenklasse var = new Nebenklasse();  //diese Zeile funktioniert so natürlich nicht, da var schon ein String ist.
}
```
Gesetzt den Fall, dass i 1 ist, ergibt sich die Variable var = m1.
Wie kann ich jetzt diese Variable als Objektnamen verwenden? Ist das überhaupt irgendwie möglich?

Vielen Dank schonmal, Grüße Dieter


----------



## nocxsville (24. Feb 2007)

Warum speicherst du die "Mitglieder" nicht einfach in einer Collection?


----------



## HG (24. Feb 2007)

Ist es sowas was du meinst?


```
Nebenklasse[] nebenklassen = new Nebenklasse[x] //Array mit x Elementen vom Typ Nebenklasse

for(int i = 0; i < x; i++)
{
   nebenklassen[i] = new Nebenklasse(...); 
}
```

Dann kannst du die einzelnen Objekte mit 

```
nebenklassen[index].doSomething();
```
ansprechen...


----------



## Dieter1981 (24. Feb 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, der/das Array ist genau das was ich brauche! Hab leider noch nicht soviel Ahnung von JAVA 
Nochmals danke, gruß Alex


----------

